# CCW permit issue any input advice please



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi all. Took my class with the wife made my appointment yesterday with the Sheriff. Handed in my app did fingerprints picture etc. They ran my backround immediately well after about 20 minutes. Anyway they said I had to wait because something they did not know what yet came up on my records. They said they had to wait for the state to mail them this info and that they will probably be MID JUNE. I have never been convicted of anything. The sheriff was really nice and great but his hands were tied.
Anybody else or have any friends this has happened to? And any advice on expediting this.
Thanks all in advance
Fred


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Did you do anything stupid as a kid that might have been in you juvenile record?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

I've never heard of anyone getting same day approval. Both times I have gone thru the process was a week or so wait. What county?


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Misdirection said:


> Did you do anything stupid as a kid that might have been in you juvenile record?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


no nothing Im confused


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

It could be anything. I know Lake County does same day approvals but usually it's a little longer in other counties. Let them do their thing and it may turn up as nothing. In the mean time, maybe pull your credit report and make sure someone didn't skim your identity. There could be a hang-up there if they've done some shady things in your name.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

cjbrown said:


> I've never heard of anyone getting same day approval. Both times I have gone thru the process was a week or so wait. What county?


Agree, I had to wait a few weeks if I remember right. I would not worry about it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

cjbrown said:


> I've never heard of anyone getting same day approval. Both times I have gone thru the process was a week or so wait. What county?


This is correct, you aren't going to get the license the same day. The fastest I've heard of (recently) was mine, which took ten days. These days I hear it's taking 4 weeks or so in my county, which is faster than a lot of other counties. Some counties can take a couple months. It doesn't have anything to do with something you've done, it's just the process.


----------



## bmiller (Apr 19, 2011)

I got mine done in 34 hours in jackson county. It might br a mistaken identity thing.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Mine took two days from wayne co. Appointment was approx 4 weeks after I called. Medina co. Was running 8 wks from phone call. Coworkers got their permit within a week of their appointments from medina.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Here is part of the application process. 
The county has up to 45 days to process your application.



> APPLICATION PROCESS:
> Upon receipt of an application for a license to carry a concealed handgun, the Sheriff will conduct a criminal records check and in competency records check.
> 
> Within 45 days of receipt of an application the Sheriff will issue a license to carry a concealed handgun or deny the application.
> ...


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

oarfish said:


> Agree, I had to wait a few weeks if I remember right. I would not worry about it.


I agree but a few guyz got thers same day 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am in a different position than most, while most CCW carriers really don't have to hit anything, I do have to qualify and mostly in diminished light. I then fill out my own permit and and just get it signed. My currant one was good for 5 years but I understand they are only good for one year now. It is also good in all 50 states, homeland security? I think if you have a ccw license you should be able to carry anyplace in the USA, after all you have already shown you are a good guy.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

leupy said:


> I am in a different position than most, while most CCW carriers really don't have to hit anything, I do have to qualify and mostly in diminished light. I then fill out my own permit and and just get it signed. My currant one was good for 5 years but I understand they are only good for one year now. It is also good in all 50 states, homeland security? I think if you have a ccw license you should be able to carry anyplace in the USA, after all you have already shown you are a good guy.


Yes, HR218 is an annual qual. I'm not sure what you mean by homeland security, you still are prohibited from carrying on federal property and aircraft.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am a retired LEO the homeland security act gave active and retired officers authority to carry in all states. There are hoops to jump through like regular qualifcation. You are also correct no airplanes or federal property, court houses, jails etc.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

leupy said:


> I am a retired LEO the homeland security act gave active and retired officers authority to carry in all states. There are hoops to jump through like regular qualifcation. You are also correct no airplanes or federal property, court houses, jails etc.


I know ya are  I just wasn't sure what you meant by homeland security. The actual law is HR 218, the Law Enforcement Officer Safety Act also called LEOSA by some.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Wood county is same day up to 48 hour turn around


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> This is correct, you aren't going to get the license the same day. The fastest I've heard of (recently) was mine, which took ten days. These days I hear it's taking 4 weeks or so in my county, which is faster than a lot of other counties. Some counties can take a couple months. It doesn't have anything to do with something you've done, it's just the process.


In Lake county it is done while you wait. With an appointment, I was in and out in about 75 minutes. They said they are doing about 65 a day.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Coming up on week 4, no permit

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISNFOOL said:


> In Lake county it is done while you wait. With an appointment, I was in and out in about 75 minutes. They said they are doing about 65 a day.


Exactly same day in Lake but not for me that is why i am concerned 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I just got mine this week. I got the prints done and paperwork done last week at this time. So turnaround was a week for me. I asked the lady who was doing the fingerprinting about what types of things can slow the process down. She said there are a couple of things:
1. When you fingerprint, they all need to come up as "good". When you don't push hard enough they come up as "fair" or "poor" and the prints can be hard to read
2. If you have a lot of moisture on your hands, it can make them look too thick and make them tough to read
3. If someone has fingerprints that are close to yours it can take longer

So, we spent 10 minutes getting it so all of my prints were good, my hands were wiped off, and we got readable prints. 

I was the only person in the office, so I was afforded that luxury. But, I could see in more busy county offices like Franklin or Cuyahoga it would be a quick print and you're out kind of deal.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Franklin co. was a 3 week wait for the appt, then we handed in our paperwork at 2pm on thursday. Got the CCW's by close of business on friday.

Richland county let my family drop their paperwork off after about 2 weeks but them they waited about 10 to 14 days to hear back

It all evens put I guess....

Mr. A


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Franklin co. was a 3 week wait for the appt, then we handed in our paperwork at 2pm on thursday. Got the CCW's by close of business on friday.
> 
> Richland county let my family drop their paperwork off after about 2 weeks but them they waited about 10 to 14 days to hear back
> 
> ...


Ha, i'll eat my words on that one then


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Unless they found something on me, lol, stay clear of pickaway county, this is getting rather old.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> Unless they found something on me, lol, stay clear of pickaway county, this is getting rather old.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Did you call the sheriff yet to check

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I called about three days ago. Hate to keep calling, they might just wait the entire 45 days and reject my app for unknown reasons. I have never been arrested in my 45 years, no law issues besides traffic stuff, making me really angry

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Don't forget you are dealing here with gov. They are known for not being consistent in performance. I would not sweat it. It can take a few weeks but eventually will have it.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

You also have to remember that the last few months have encouraged ALOT of people to go get there CCW, so it could be that they just happen to have an abnormal increase of background checks that they have to do.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Well, got my ccw yesterday, forty days in, but, it was ready March 25 th! I called twice AFTER that date to check, same lady who did the app answered the phone, said both times it wasn't ready yet. Asked yesterday and she said she called me on the 25th of March. I have the call log, she never called or left message. Not worth raising hell over this, just think pickaway county sheriff's suck, lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Good for you! My took that long if I remember right.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> Well, got my ccw yesterday, forty days in, but, it was ready March 25 th! I called twice AFTER that date to check, same lady who did the app answered the phone, said both times it wasn't ready yet. Asked yesterday and she said she called me on the 25th of March. I have the call log, she never called or left message. Not worth raising hell over this, just think pickaway county sheriff's suck, lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Glad u n oarfish got it still waiting ugh

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Happy to say they called yesterday i am good to go faster than i thought great job lake county

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

